

8 Potential Replacements for Steve Jobs at Apple  - rblion
http://www.fastcompany.com/1719458/who-could-replace-steve-jobs-at-apple

======
jonursenbach
After Forstall, this degrades into possibly the worst list ever. Papermaster?
No. There was a reason he was let go/resigned. Schmidt? Are you serious?

